# MMAF GFX Grand Prix R1 - HOGH vs. Danm2051



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The winner of this competition moves on to *round 2* in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix tournament.

Vote for who you think did the best work! 

The theme of this round is: *Nature*

Good luck to both of you.

*HitOrGetHit*








*Danm2501*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Both of you guys did really well, and oddly enough, the same animal.

I'm going to have to go with Danm, though. Tough choice.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Goodwork guys..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I couldn't pick between the 2 so I flipped a coin and hitorgetgit won the toss


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Both of you guys did really well, and oddly enough, the same animal.
> 
> I'm going to have to go with Danm, though. Tough choice.


Yeah and to make it even more odd, my main tiger and his are pretty much doing the same thing in the picture as well!



NikosCC said:


> Goodwork guys..


Thanks!!! :thumb02:



Killstarz said:


> I couldn't pick between the 2 so I flipped a coin and hitorgetgit won the toss


Haha if only I could be that lucky all of the time! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Had to go with Dan. I liked yours Hit but the renders were far to small for me. Great job to both


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Had to go with Dan. I liked yours Hit but the renders were far to small for me. Great job to both


Thanks for the advice! I was having trouble with that actually. I didn't want to make it too big because I was going for a look like it was actually walking through the woods, and everytime I made it bigger, it just looked kinda odd. But thanks for the advice, I will keep playing around with it! :thumbsup:

I didn't vote on this one since I am in it so I can't tell who is winning but I can take a guess. I like Dan's a lot! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hit, just click 'view poll results' on the bottom right  

I can see what you were going for, and it does look good. I just feel the main focus of the sig should be more dominating. I can also understand to get the effect you were going for with larger renders would be very very hard to pull off. Great job.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Hit, just click 'view poll results' on the bottom right
> 
> I can see what you were going for, and it does look good. I just feel the main focus of the sig should be more dominating. I can also understand to get the effect you were going for with larger renders would be very very hard to pull off. Great job.


Haha I know but it makes it more fun to not know who is winning! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the compliments and for the advice. I agree about the main focus, I mean look at my Court McGee sig! I live big renders and things like that. It also didn't help that I only had 1 day to work on everything because of my wonderful computer...:thumbsdown:

I am in this for the fun and to learn though so I love it!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Danm2150 edges this one out for me.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Im going with HOGH on this one, I hate to choose because they are both so good, but I like the feel of HOGH's more. Real simple and serine.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LiteGladiator said:


> Im going with HOGH on this one, I hate to choose because they are both so good, but I like the feel of HOGH's more. Real simple and serine.


Thanks a lot! That is exactly what I was going for. I wanted to capture the feeling of walking through the forrest. That is why I kept the render proportionate to the size of the forrest! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Had to go with Danm2051 here Hit  

but it was close^^


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with HOGH because I really like what he did. I have one beef with it though that could have made it perfect.










You should have horizontally flipped either your background or the renders. Notice the left side of the tiger is the shadow side, well look how the tree's cast there shadow to the right. Light sources and shadows are very important when trying to insert a render into a different environment.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I went with HOGH because I really like what he did. I have one beef with it though that could have made it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! It is good to hear from someone as good at GFX as yourself that I did really well! I do notice the problem with the shading as you mentioned. I will definitely mess with that and see how it comes out! Thanks a lot for the advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Gotta go with Dam...interesting that you picked the same animal even though we all know tigers= awesome!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Voted for hit. 2 tigers beat 1 tiger by default lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok guys, the 24 hours for the voting has been completed, so I'm calling the winners.

Danm2051 is the winner of this competition.

Good job guys, great work.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the votes guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was very fun! Congrats Dan!!! You did great! I am very happy with my work and am pleased with the number of votes that I received! Thanks everyone! Don't forget to vote for the next round either! :thumbsup:


----------

